# Heroin found in cavity search in Harwich



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*HARWICH* - Harwich Police believe they made a major dent in the heroin traffic in their town. According to the Times police acting on an informant began tracking a couple who set off on a trip to Worcester, MA. Local police there reportedly saw the two stop at a known drug hideout. When they returned to Harwich police executed a search warrant and recovered a hypodermic needle with a brown liquid believed to be heroin. 43-year old Thomas Galvin and 46-year old Diane Pease were arrested. Police requested and got a warrant for a cavity search of Galvin and discovered 95 bags of what was believed to be Heroin inside Galvin's body. Galvin was charged with possession of heroin, distributing heroin and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws. Pease was charged with possession of heroin with intent to distribute, being present where heroin is stored and conspiracy to violate controlled substance laws.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

the old vaseline soaked comdoms


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think I heard of that guy, he sold some shitty heroin.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

AAWWWWW MAAANNNN...this smells like ass!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

swampass


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

i dont care of the situation... but nothing is going in my ass!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> 46-year old Diane Pease


Pease, PEASE don't touch my ass!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Has the K9 been sniffing ass again?


----------

